# JBL Dark Manado



## Sean Cope (4 Nov 2019)

Hi guys, im new to the aquascape world and im currently setting up my new tank. For the substrate im using JBL volcano mineral with the powder on top then a later of JBL dark Manado. Am i correct by only usimg these products as my substrate to grow plantes which will be low tech or do i need soil? 
Any advice would be amazing
Regrads Sean


----------



## alto (5 Nov 2019)

I suspect this is the biggest issue (at least for me ... I also hated the color)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/jbl-manado-too-light-does-it-settle-down.42114/

There are several other threads on ukaps (not sure what happened to the “similar threads box” that would appear at the bottom of a topic ... perhaps it’s still there and I just don’t notice )

As you’re layering substrates this comment may apply


> Im not a lover of manado, i have it in my tank and i think it was the worst decision i made, its very light and corys can easily dig a pit stiring up the aqua base.



I use Tropica Aquarium Soil, it withstands washing between uses if you’re so inclined, and isn’t as ammonia etc loaded as some of the other aquarium soils


----------



## Sean Cope (5 Nov 2019)

Thank you for ypur reply. im now in 2 minds if i should rip it all out before i fill the tank as im dry starting my carpet atm. Not bothered about the coulour as its dark Manado so its pretty much black and works with my scape.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (5 Nov 2019)

I use Mandano too. The floating bits were annoying but it doesn't take long to get them netted off the surface. Its effectively inert so you need to dose ferts to the water column from the get go, and root tabs will also help. I would probably use it under tropica aquasoil if I were to start again to bulk out.


----------



## mort (5 Nov 2019)

I've had a planted setup for about six years with aquasoil under manado and it works well even still for a low tech setup. I bought a big bag of manado when I first setup this tank and have used the extra to set up some simple low tech shrimp tanks which grew the plants ok. With your setup you might not see the fastest plant growth but you can add nutrients where they are needed (like when I grew echinodorus I heavily root tabbed around them) and dose the water column.
The only thing which would make me consider using it again is that because it's a light and porous substrate it can be hard for it to grip plants when planting especially if you have cories, although not a problem with a dry start.


----------



## jaypeecee (5 Nov 2019)

Hi @Sean Cope,

I use Tetra _CompleteSubstrate_ topped with the red/brown JBL _Manado_. The latter of these two is very buoyant and flies around everywhere if not prepared beforehand. But, it's no big deal. Just soak it in tank water for a few days and stir frequently to release all the trapped air. Then, it's ready for the tank. The good thing about materials like _Manado_ is that it has a high CEC (cation exchange capacity). So, it absorbs nutrients and then slowly releases them to the plant roots, as required. It is not a good material to use if you have Bristlenose Plecs as they will make a mess of your tank by 'throwing' the Manado around. I guess some larger Corydoras may do the same. I have Pygmy Corydoras and they love to sift through it.

JPC


----------

